# Goal setting in 2021. Let us set some goals in 2021



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Like many people around the world, I have had my share of personal struggles last year. From the stress/isolation of working for months on end on isolation wards to watching my relationship/hopes for a wedding vanish into thin air, spending the Christmas season alone.

Its Monday. It the first normal working day of 2021.

It is said that speaking positively has an effect somehow ?? So here goes:

I want to

(1) move further in my career this year. Get a scholarship somehow.

(2) build my body. Become as fit /ripped as I possibly can. Become stronger, faster build stamina.

(3) I will become more confident in myself socially. I have to learn to be comfortably being single again and stop feeling miserable about it. 

Linked to 3 above, I must build on my social anxiety. I MUST build on my confidence, even if I have been rejected romantically often....I cannot let past errors define me.

Success is failing 19 times and winning the 20th !


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Sell lots of stuff I no longer have use for and be try and be more tidy more often. At the moment I tidy up and a few hours later it starts descending into chaos again.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

In on this, though I think we should be careful to use SMART goals (specific, measurable, achievable, relevant and time bound). Will go the next couple of months ahead.

Areas I am looking to improve:

1. Career. I will do two things here:
a) Apply for every peer support worker job at the local trust where I meet the minimum criteria, over the next year, until employed.
b) Find a voluntary position to allow me to get some clinical experience. Harder to make this SMART, but will be applying for one this month, and keep looking Feb and March (whether these exist due to pandemic is out of my control) - goal here is to get exp to be able to qualify for psychological wellbeing practitioner interviews. a is the primary focus tho, as I'm close to landing the job now.

2. Dating. 
a) Sign up for a dating site in Jan
b) Sort out profile and upload my most handsome pics.
I can't guarantee anything else here, as so much lies out of my control.

3. Social Phobia.
a) Gradually expose myself to more situations in the "learning zone" (4-7.5 / 10 anxiety). I will do this at least once a day from next week, for a minimum of 4 days out of the week. I hope to do more, but its hard to get these done due to the difficult nature of the tasks.

4. Wellbeing.
a) Continue bullet journalling the next two months, again, 4/7 days
b) Meditate, again 4/7 days
c) Gym, 2/7 days
d) Compassion meditation, 3/7 days.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome ! Let's keep the positivity going !


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

I've drafted mine shortly after New Year. 
1) Start studying law. If this doesn't work out (it's complicated), enroll on an Eng Lit masters programme.
2) Build strong relationships.
3) Buy a home.
4) Learn to play an instrument, however badly.
5) Establish a writing practice/routine.
6) Be excellent!


----------



## overcomingfear (Jan 13, 2021)

My main goals for 2021 are:


1) Build my confidence up to make phonecalls (the thought of doing this at the moment makes me feel physically sick)
2) Continue to build my small business online (started in Sept 2020 to help keep my mind occupied during lockdown, and just slowly starting to build a customer base up to get sales)
3) Use both my Blog and Bullet Journal throught the year (blog to start documenting my anxiety online for others to read, and my bullet journal to help keep track of my goals and how I'm coping)


I've already started working towards the first goal, by sending voice notes to people instead of normal facebook/whatsapp messages)


C x


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

1. Study abroad, if my finances and the situation with COVID improves (I'm still very skeptical if I'll make it work financially, since I'm still getting hit with unexpected expenses even after I've now found a job that I at least thought would help with rent, which is my biggest expense of all. It's making it hard to really save as much as I'd like right now..) 

2. Continue working out

3. Continue earning high grades in class


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Mine has been pretty much the same ever since 2006. One of these years I'm finally going to get off my butt and just do what needs to be done.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Potato


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Be mindful. Take more time to relax. Be aware of when my mind goes on auto-pilot.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

Strive for more independence


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SplendidBob said:


> In on this, though I think we should be careful to use SMART goals (specific, measurable, achievable, relevant and time bound). Will go the next couple of months ahead.
> 
> Areas I am looking to improve:
> 
> ...


Got the job last week, so that's done. hah. So now am changing this to, keep the job for at least 6 months (assuming its tolerable).



SplendidBob said:


> 2. Dating.
> a) Sign up for a dating site in Jan
> b) Sort out profile and upload my most handsome pics.
> I can't guarantee anything else here, as so much lies out of my control.


****, gotta get on this. Best dating site for women in their 30s and 40s?



SplendidBob said:


> 3. Social Phobia.
> a) Gradually expose myself to more situations in the "learning zone" (4-7.5 / 10 anxiety). I will do this at least once a day from next week, for a minimum of 4 days out of the week. I hope to do more, but its hard to get these done due to the difficult nature of the tasks.
> 
> 4. Wellbeing.
> ...


Already didn't do these, but job been priority. The job and dating will take care of the exposure tbh.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

SplendidBob said:


> *Got the job last week*, so that's done. hah. So now am changing this to, keep the job for at least 6 months (assuming its tolerable).


Good on you Bob! Congratulations. Which job was it you got?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Work on building some passive income

Get over a hip injury so I can get back to working out at 100%
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Being Jh1983 friend, I should probably do that.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

blue2 said:


> Being Jh1983 friend, I should probably do that.


I thought we were friends? Aren't you 2013 join date crew?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

harrison said:


> Good on you Bob! Congratulations. Which job was it you got?


Thanks Don 

Peer support worker for older people with mental health problems. Hopefully I can do some good there


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> I thought we were friends? Aren't you 2013 join date crew?


It seems so alright :yes


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Pretty much take the 'goals' into action in order to know what I want to do or where I want to go. Because usually if I say/list them then chances are I won't be motivated to do them to the greatest potential if at all.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

More then 3 weeks into the new year. How is everyone progressing on their goals?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

SplendidBob said:


> Thanks Don
> 
> Peer support worker *for older people with mental health problems*. Hopefully I can do some good there


That sounds familiar - I'll be heading over right after this pandemic is finished mate. 

But seriously, that sounds good Bob - I'm sure you'll be very good at that.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Honestly, my only goal is to still be alive at the end of the year. Not sure how that's going to happen with the way things are heading, but my life's too insanely messed up to make any other goal practical.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm in a pretty good place right now, I could stand to lose some weight and also fix my fence. I don't really have any goals though. I do plan on sleeping in though, that is my goal for tonight, a nice long *** night (well morning) of sleep. Goodnight all <3


----------



## Allieee20 (Jan 22, 2021)

This year I want to:
1. Make friends
2. Attend more social events
3. Eat healthier


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't have any goals that are realistically in my control at all. Like I would like to get 1000 subscribers and 4000 watch hours on my YouTube channel by late July (then I can requalify for partnership and they can demonetise all my videos :') anyway) I have 1000~ watch hours atm and close to 120 subscribers (I'm hoping to beat my YouTube record for subscribers too which is about 120 on another channel.) As I say this is almost entirely out of my control and up to algorithms. (Also tbh I've already gotten way past what I thought I would, until late December I had about 20 watch hours built up over several months just to show how random it is.)

I guess I'd like to improve the audio quality on my videos which isn't great atm. Going to try messing around with my recording device's settings (it's not a traditional mic exactly it's a Zoom H1.) I initially bought it for field recording/samples for music but when I was looking into it I did try to investigate whether it would be OK quality for YouTube in case I ever decided to get back into that, and people said it was. I don't know much about the technical side of audio though. I realised mp3 recording on this device is lower quality (and I was recording in mp3, there was a reason I was doing this but can't remember maybe some program I was using before,) so hoping that switching to wav helps and will have to try other stuff too. It's just something that I need to fix. Also I'm really awkward anyway because it's me and I don't have a charismatic personality, but yeah hopefully improving this will at least help. Also it was expensive and I don't want to spend more money on audio equipment right now.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

If we're speaking of short term ones in this case... 

Get started on a few creative side projects/hobbies I've long procrastinated for years.

Find an at least decent primary care doctor... yet again. Been several years of cat and mouse of this. 

Try to figure out why my sister and dad cut off contact from me, and try to reconnect. 

Find 2 more housemates to sublet for some side income.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> Find 2 more housemates to sublet for some side income.


 I wouldn't think this would be all that difficult but then again, I think I'd be really leery of people I didn't know anything about. You must be either a very trusting person or very good at background checks. :lol


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm not really in a position to set any goals. I don't think there's much I can do to make my life marginally better. I've had my worst nervous breakdown last year.

I think I'd settle for having 2 friends by the end of the year. I think it's possible for mentally ill people to have friends so it doesn't seem too impossible. I'm finding it increasingly difficult to ground my thoughts in reality without talking to other people.

Most people seem so alien though and vice versa, so it _feels_ impossible still.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Be awesome!


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

1. Make a friend
2. Apply to graduate school
3. Learn how to express empathy/sadness for someone whose friend/relative just died


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I didn't make any this year. I did start going to the gym again when I was off during the Christmas/New Years time period and wanted to get back to that this year. But I've been working late often this year so far so that hasn't worked out as well as it hoped. Planning tomorrow night though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't have any goals that are realistically in my control at all. Like I would like to get 1000 subscribers and 4000 watch hours on my YouTube channel by late July (then I can requalify for partnership and they can demonetise all my videos :') anyway) I have 1000~ watch hours atm and close to 120 subscribers (I'm hoping to beat my YouTube record for subscribers too which is about 120 on another channel.) As I say this is almost entirely out of my control and up to algorithms. (Also tbh I've already gotten way past what I thought I would, until late December I had about 20 watch hours built up over several months just to show how random it is.)


I got 1000 subscribers (and 7.5k watch hours so far)


----------



## Hadara (Apr 20, 2020)

At the beginning of this year I set as a goal to start my illustration freelancing career, find a job that can help me pay the bills, finish my master's thesis, make new friends and find a boyfriend hahaha. I've done everything but the last one but today I decided not to care about that one anymore. Being able to achieve all of the other ones and trying to keep them is more important than being forever single. If I am to be forever single, so be it, I won't mind anymore


----------

